# Be careful, some very common persuasions can be considered rape.



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

In every romance novel, the hero charms the female protagonist. She may even say "no" at first, because she doesn't want to appear easy. But the hero has a clean rebuttal, or continues to close the gap between the two... However if a man uses many of these tactics in his real life, it can be considered rape.

I also learned some very common persuasions and coercions can also be considered rape.

If your wife or girlfriend was not really trying to have sex with you, and you said "but we did it before", or "you would have sex with me if you loved me", or "I cannot stay if you continue to keep me sexless". These coercions can be considered rape in many states.

These are common statements, that I'm sure very many men have used, that would be considered rape.

It looks like almost every male superior engagement in the sex act is considered rape now adays. So check your state laws and make sure that she wants to have sex with you.

Consent & Coercion | Sexual Assault Prevention and Awareness Center


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It's not state law, I don't think. It's from University of Michigan so it's probably a campus issue.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Uh, my wife uses, "If you love me you will... " empty the trash -- taste something she made -- give her a massage -- and a million other things that I probably wouldn't do otherwise.

If you make a woman / man change his/her mind then its rape!!!!!! 

I disagree, dumb laws.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Coldie said:


> Uh, my wife uses, "If you love me you will... " empty the trash -- taste something she made -- give her a massage -- and a million other things that I probably wouldn't do otherwise.
> 
> If you make a woman / man change his/her mind then its rape!!!!!!
> 
> I disagree, dumb laws.


Someone was pointing out that's for the University of Michigan, but I did look around and not alot of time on this issue, but did notice some states had very similar rulings.

So some very typical and normal mechanisms to persuade your female to go on ahead and have sex, are literally illegal and can ruin your life...

Be careful.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

trey...I'm not sure what your point was here, to warn men their wives might put false rape charges on them? A little fear mongering or...?

I'm all for enthusiastic consent. In fact, enthusiastic consent is what makes ALL THINGS possible between sex partners.

Including rape! My husband and I have several ways to play out date rape scenes...and it is fun, because it is consensual.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> trey...I'm not sure what your point was here, to warn men their wives might put false rape charges on them? A little fear mongering or...?
> 
> I'm all for enthusiastic consent. In fact, enthusiastic consent is what makes ALL THINGS possible between sex partners.
> 
> Including rape! My husband and I have several ways to play out date rape scenes...and it is fun, because it is consensual.


No one always verbally asks for it. Sometimes people get tired and do say "i'm not going to take it any more, i'm getting ready to leave" to give them a chance to make up their mind. In some of these laws their saying even THIS can be considered rape.

Now, you ladies read these romance novels. And the hero sweeps the lady off her feet, and it's ok. But let your husband attempt to do it or your boyfriend and it's rape.

It's not right.

It's just simpler to find someone who is similar to you in their sex values.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Who are you talking to, trey? "You ladies" do this and then "your boyfriend or husband attempt to do it and it's rape"....WHO is that directed toward?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Who are you talking to, trey? "You ladies" do this and then "your boyfriend or husband attempt to do it and it's rape"....WHO is that directed toward?


To any of the ladies who blush and swoon when james bond or denzel or brad pitt, sweeps the lady off her feet and seduces her. And won't see your husband in a similar light, if he started the progression he would be wrong and it could be considered aggressive. However some celbrity you gush over do it, and it's ok.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh maybe kind of like when some men watch porn where some woman gets violently raped...but the man doesn't actually want to rape a woman and he knows this is just fantasy? Sort of like that? And if a woman wanted the same man to violently rape her and make her bleed he might very well say "EW, NO WAY!"

To which she could say "but honey, you watch porn like that, why won't you do it to me?"


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I also learned some very common persuasions and *coercions* can also be considered rape.
> 
> If your wife or girlfriend was not really trying to have sex with you, and you said "but we did it before", or "you would have sex with me if you loved me", or "I cannot stay if you continue to keep me sexless". These *coercions* can be considered rape in many states.


:scratchhead:Are you saying coercion is EVER okay? 



treyvion said:


> These are *common statements, that I'm sure very many men have used, that would be considered rape.*


:scratchhead:Again, lots of men do it, so it must not only be okay, but those men must be warned instead of EDUCATED TO CHANGE THEIR BEHAVIOR?



treyvion said:


> It looks like almost every male superior engagement in the sex act is considered rape now adays. So check your state laws and *make sure that she wants to have sex with you.*


Yes! Make sure!
Green light:
Man: Hey random cute chick that I like: want to have sex?
Random Cute Chick: Yes! Rightous! Let's get down!

Red light:
Man: Hey random cute chick that I like: want to have sex?
Random Cute Chick: well . . (or anything less than a resounding and clear yes)




treyvion said:


> So some very typical and normal mechanisms to persuade your female to go on ahead and have sex, are literally illegal and can ruin your life...


For God's sake--how about if you have to work that hard have some self respect and go jerk off. 



treyvion said:


> Be careful.


No sh!t. We all should.

Come on Treyvion, I usually have no problem with your posts, but what are you playing at here? You do a disservice to men to suggest that coercion and persuasion is go-to behavior for "very many men".


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

trey...because you are a decent man, you may not know that there is an agenda by some men (who can't get women to enthusiastically consent have sex with them) to learn how to use coercion as a means to get over "last minute resistance" by a woman. 

There was even a book removed from Amazon recently because it was all about this gross problem:

Last Minute Resistance (LMR) Vincent Vinturi Is Accused Of Being 'Rape Apologist' (WARNING, GRAPHIC MATERIAL)

Campuses are responding by trying to educate people that COERCION is not consent...and what these tools like to call "seduction" is also not consent.

Are you not aware of this movement?

Because you should know about both sides of it before just taking a side maybe.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Including rape! My husband and I have several ways to play out date rape scenes...and it is fun, because it is consensual.


Very very fun role play in my opinion. Thumbs up!


----------

